# 10 Greatest pistols of all times



## Yaduveer

*1. Colt 1911 .45 ACP*
The first successful military semi-auto handgun, it served the as the standard U.S. sidearm through four major wars and countless police actions. As popular today as ever, it is still carried by some law enforcement personnel and countless civilians. The most customized handgun ever, it's a mainstay for competition shooters. 






*2. Browning Hi Power*
The P-35 High Power was John Browning's last handgun design. *Some experts consider it his best*. Still in production, and in use with LE and Military agencies in many countries, it was the first staggered magazine high capacity handgun &#8211; a design breakthrough that spawned many other successful designs.Indian security agencies uses licensed copy of this pistol. 





*3. Walther P-38*
Adopted by the German military, the Walther P-38 was an acceptable performer. It's most sterling feature,however, is that it was the first successful DA/SA operating action. It was a pioneering design breakthrough that became a feature of many other successful handguns, including our current military issue M-9.





*4. Makarov*
Introduced during 1951 in Soviet Union and remain service till 1991.Blowback mechanism,DA/SA,fixed barrel and less moving parts make it to live up to Soviet Standard:reliable,accurate and cheap firearm.However caliber is slightly different than 9x19mm NATO round to 9.22x18mm.





*5. CZ 75*

Introduced in 1975, the CZ 75 was the most innovative handgun design of the previous 40 years. The first successful pistol offering user option of cocked & locked SA, or DA/SA carry, it is in widespread use throughout the world, and a favorite of many current competitive shooters.This gun is heavily influenced by Browning Hi Power but with Double Action/Single Action mechanism.





*6.Glock G17*

The polymer-framed Glock 17 was controversial upon introduction. But history validates it. As the first successful polymer-framed handgun, it spawned a sea change within the industry, and today every major handgun maker has a polymer-frame model. And, they are wildly popular. Thank you, Gaston Glock!





*7. Walther PP, PP/K, PP/Ks *

Few handguns point as naturally as the classic Walther PP series pistols. Through their innovative lockwork, which allowed a double-action pull for the first shot and single-action pulls for subsequent shots along with a manual safety that also acted as a decocker, Walther engineers proved that a semi-automatic design could be just as safe to carry, and as fast to action, as a revolver. A fixed barrel and remarkably useful sights allowed for superb accuracy for a pocket piece.





*8.Beretta 92*

The Beretta 92 is of Italian origin and was an extremely popular gun in the military and law enforcement communities. It also fires the popular 9x19mm Parabellum cartridge. The pistol has been in production since 1975 and continues its service in the Italian, French and US military.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Yaduveer

*9. S&W Model 41*

The S&W Model 41 .22LR pistol became legendary among competitive target shooters, . Extremely reliable, precisely accurate, and possessing a unique trigger, the S&W Model 41 dominated NRA Outdoor Pistol competition consistently until the manufacturing costs of the required hand-fitting severely reduced production. Those that own the pistol today cherish them. 





*10. FN Five-seven*

Name is derived from caliber of round 5.7x28mm which NATO has issued as a replacement of 9x19mm Parabellum .It is a lightweight polymer-based weapon with a large magazine capacity, ambidextrous controls, low recoil, and *the ability to penetrate body armor* when using certain cartridge types.Special Protection Group(SPG) of India uses this pistol as a replacement for Glock among other 40 major countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ANPP

I think colt 1911 was the licensed production of Browning Hi Power. So Browning Hi Power will be on the top on list & also one blank place in top 10.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Yaduveer

ANPP said:


> I think colt 1911 was the licensed production of Browning Hi Power. So Browning Hi Power will be on the top on list & also one blank place in top 10.



No ! 1911 and Browning HP are two different pistols as later has 13 rounds in staggered Fashion while 1911 has 8 rounds in linear Fashion. Although both were designed by Browning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Indian licensed production of Browning high power is still the standard issue pistol in IA.


----------



## Tuchha

Dude ..Why you left the legendary Luger Pistol, I think this list is incomplete without this one. It remained standard side arm service pistol of many European army, specially German army for around 50 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Rocky rock

Wtx the price of Beretta? and desert eagle in pakistan???


----------



## RescueRanger

Rocky rock said:


> Wtx the price of Beretta? and desert eagle in pakistan???



What model? D.E is not worth it, but if you let me know what model of Beretta you aew after, mabye i can help.


----------



## Rocky rock

RescueRanger said:


> What model? D.E is not worth it, but if you let me know what model of Beretta you aew after, mabye i can help.



how can u say D.E worth it it'x the owesome Pistol i have ever seen...by look n perfomance...


----------



## Hyperion

Dad has exactly this one in mint condition. 



Tuchha said:


> Dude ..Why you left the legendary Luger Pistol, I think this list is incomplete without this one. It remained standard side arm service pistol of many European army, specially German army for around 50 years.


----------



## Lone

....Desert Eagle? Anyway good job mate..


----------



## MilSpec

My personal list would be:

Beretta M9
Glock 17 Gen 4
CZ 75 
1911 
Smith and Wesson M&P


----------



## LegionnairE

I can see all celebrities here.. for some reason i can't bring myself to "like" this thread.

"Greatests" by which unit of measure? Makarov and Beretta aren't even worth mentioning because they didn't bring any change. On the other hand 1911 and 5.7 came with two new types of ammunition and Glock has changed the material of the handgun. They aren't even in the same league

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MilSpec

LegionnairE said:


> I can see all celebrities here.. for some reason i can't bring myself to "like" this thread.
> 
> "Greatests" by which unit of measure? Makarov and Beretta aren't even worth mentioning because they didn't bring any change. On the other hand 1911 and 5.7 came with two new types of ammunition and Glock has changed the material of the handgun. They aren't even in the same league



For me a great handgun needs to be reliable, dependable and has to feel right in the hand... I haven't shot any 5.7 hence font know much about it. I am not a big fan of .45 acp either. Beretta M9/ 92FS imo is a good pistol because of it's reliability, it's solid construction (despite initial issues), and the build quality is exceptional.

Makarov are poor mans 0.380 pistol (9mm makarov is pretty close to the .380), it is again a solidly constructed, exceptionally reliable and bang for a buck conceal carry pistol. 

Pistols aren't technological wonders, atleast havent been for a while now... The list i guess is mostly personal and sometimes based upon the popularity. 

M9, Glock 17, Cz75, S&W M&P and HK USP all are more or less in the same league.


----------



## LegionnairE

@sand_3126
to be reliable and to "feel right in the hand" is a goal for all handguns.

But 5.7 and glock are pro pistols, Beretta 92 and browning hi-power are service pistols, walther PPk and Makarov are compacts. It'd be kinda silly to compare them with each other don't you think? and almost no pistol mentioned above is the best of it's kind.

For a pro pistol I'd take H&K USP for instance. .45 ACP gives you a lot of firepower. I also think Sig Sauer P210 is much better than 92F ...but does it make it a revolutionary design? nope


----------



## Yaduveer

LegionnairE said:


> I can see all celebrities here.. for some reason i can't bring myself to "like" this thread.
> 
> "Greatests" by which unit of measure? Makarov and Beretta aren't even worth mentioning because they didn't bring any change. On the other hand 1911 and 5.7 came with two new types of ammunition and Glock has changed the material of the handgun. They aren't even in the same league



I agree that Beretta and Makarov do not bring technological breakthrough but What technological breakthrough AK47 had brought? nothing it just assembled already available H&K assault rifle in better fashion ..but can you call AK nothing sort of revolution ? look at their impact on the society.

Beretta is acknowledged as 'Police man gun'.Look at following poster of Bollywood superhit Dabangg






Irony is that Beretta 92 is not issued to Indian Police, moreover you don't find any beretta 92 in India still Salman Khan donning it to portray 'tough and masculine' policeman. That is called cultural impact.Though only fool would say Beretta 92 is a mediocre gun.


----------



## Vassnti

Of all times perhaps you need to include pistols that were great for their day not just the best 10 modern pistols?






1836 colt


----------



## Yaduveer

Vassnti said:


> Of all times perhaps you need to include pistols that were great for their day not just the best 10 modern pistols?
> 
> 
> 
> 1836 colt



In this part of the world they are called revolvers !

You are free to list 10 great revolvers...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## acetophenol

Jarha said:


> I agree that Beretta and Makarov do not bring technological breakthrough but What technological breakthrough AK47 had brought? nothing it just assembled already available H&K assault rifle in better fashion ..but can you call AK nothing sort of revolution ? look at their impact on the society.
> 
> Beretta is acknowledged as 'Police man gun'.Look at following poster of Bollywood superhit Dabangg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irony is that Beretta 92 is not issued to Indian Police, moreover you don't find any beretta 92 in India still Salman Khan donning it to portray 'tough and masculine' policeman. That is called cultural impact.Though only fool would say Beretta 92 is a mediocre gun.



Correction: Beretta 92 is used by Mizoram Armed Police. Else,well said bro!


----------



## RescueRanger

Rocky rock said:


> how can u say D.E worth it it'x the owesome Pistol i have ever seen...by look n perfomance...



Well for a start if you get the D.E, the originals only come in .44 and .357, you cannot get a MOI licence for the two calibers. Secondly if you manage to get an original, it is less of a pistol and more of a hand cannon, especially the .357, and unless you have a very strong wrist, your accuracy with this weapon will be full of s***. 

The whole point of keeping a pistol is the ability to have a decent grouping at close range, and something you can easily double tap with, without getting RSI in your wrist.

Now coming to performance, how would you measure handgun performance? Accuracy, Stopping power, comfort to use and carry, ease of getting a licence, affordable ammo so you can spend some money actually practicing with the damned thing?

A 9mm and small calibers fulfill that checklist. Anyways, if you still need a price on the M92FS send me a PM.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rocky rock

RescueRanger said:


> Well for a start if you get the D.E, the originals only come in .44 and .357, you cannot get a MOI licence for the two calibers. Secondly if you manage to get an original, it is less of a pistol and more of a hand cannon, especially the .357, and unless you have a very strong wrist, your accuracy with this weapon will be full of s***.
> 
> The whole point of keeping a pistol is the ability to have a decent grouping at close range, and something you can easily double tap with, without getting RSI in your wrist.
> 
> Now coming to performance, how would you measure handgun performance? Accuracy, Stopping power, comfort to use and carry, ease of getting a licence, affordable ammo so you can spend some money actually practicing with the damned thing?
> 
> A 9mm and small calibers fulfill that checklist. Anyways, if you still need a price on the M92FS send me a PM.



*Thanks for this great info i want to buy a good pistol which looks good and good to handle with good accuracy n firepower n all that so which one u'll recomend me??also tell me the price in Ruppes plzz*


----------



## RescueRanger

Rocky rock said:


> *Thanks for this great info i want to buy a good pistol which looks good and good to handle with good accuracy n firepower n all that so which one u'll recomend me??also tell me the price in Ruppes plzz*



Original Beretta will cost you 200,000 PKR, local copy will cost between 25,000 and 40,000. 
NZ 84B (Chinese) will cost 50,000 PKR (This is a good starter self defense pistol).
Glock 17 250,000 for a good condition original.
Kanuni 16S (Turkish) 40,000
Zigana (Turkish) Between 25,000 for local copy of 70,000 for Original.


----------



## Rocky rock

RescueRanger said:


> Original Beretta will cost you 200,000 PKR, local copy will cost between 25,000 and 40,000.
> NZ 84B (Chinese) will cost 50,000 PKR (This is a good starter self defense pistol).
> Glock 17 250,000 for a good condition original.
> Kanuni 16S (Turkish) 40,000
> Zigana (Turkish) Between 25,000 for local copy of 70,000 for Original.



So which one u'll recommend ??from these 5?


----------



## RescueRanger

Rocky rock said:


> So which one u'll recommend ??from these 5?



For a starter and affordable, Zigana!


----------



## LegionnairE

Vassnti said:


> 1836 colt



 it has no trigger


----------



## baqai

i have fired 92FS, CZ 75, CZ 75 Duty and i have a Beretta (Stoegar) Cougar 8000F


----------



## Vassnti

LegionnairE said:


> it has no trigger



Child proof 

Really though, the Paterson model had a folding trigger that flipped forward and can't be seen when it's folded up, It hops down when you **** the hammer.

As pointed out as chamber that isnt integral with the barrel so not a pistol but pretty you can see the trigger in this shot.


----------



## LegionnairE

lovely design @Vassnti ...gues Samuel Colt didn't screw around


----------



## Vassnti

LegionnairE said:


> lovely design @Vassnti ...gues Samuel Colt didn't screw around



Seems some times the world has lost some thing






Efficient reliable well made but not beautiful.


----------



## MilSpec

LegionnairE said:


> @sand_3126
> to be reliable and to "feel right in the hand" is a goal for all handguns.
> 
> But 5.7 and glock are pro pistols, Beretta 92 and browning hi-power are service pistols, walther PPk and Makarov are compacts. It'd be kinda silly to compare them with each other don't you think? and almost no pistol mentioned above is the best of it's kind.
> 
> For a pro pistol I'd take H&K USP for instance. .45 ACP gives you a lot of firepower. I also think Sig Sauer P210 is much better than 92F ...but does it make it a revolutionary design? nope



I agree to what you are saying, most handgun mechanism from engineering stand point are as complicated as a stapler... the only revolutionary design aspect in todays mechanical engineering are in the impellers in hvac systems and turbines . I haven't been impressed by any firearms mechanism wise. As far as feel is concerned one design doesn't fit all. I am a total CZ75 person, I swear by it, and I would not touch a glock, which in my opinion is an exceptionally good firearm. My wife on the other hand would prefer her S&W Sigma over my CZ becuase she finds the fit better. Hence in the end it comes down to caliber. I am not proud to admit this but, I dont like .45acp, I dont like the recoil, i had messed up my wrist in college and it just cannot take the pounding from this round. I like the 9mil round, and I can shoot it all day. Beretta M9 fits my hand like a glove, cz75 fits even better. Accuracy is exceptional on both hence I rate them highly. 
 @Aeronaut might feel the same about the beretta m9/ taurus PT92, (which i suspect he owns) out shoots everything else. Handguns are a very personal choice, ther might be a top ten list, but you will always suspect the author is a bozo if your's is not number 1.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neptune

In all terms; (Mobility, Acceleration, Firepower, Caliber)
I think H&K.45 CT would be a perfect decision.


----------



## United




----------



## Zabaniyah

united said:


>



Is that thing even accurate?


----------



## Mosamania

Hyperion said:


> Dad has exactly this one in mint condition.



Dad has 1, 3, 7 and 10 on this list. He never fires them though just likes looking at them and cleaning them from time to time.


----------



## Hyperion

Come to think of it. I have never seen my dad firing any of his pistols either. He just cleans them every few months like it's a duty and then puts them back! 



Mosamania said:


> Dad has 1, 3, 7 and 10 on this list. He never fires them though just likes looking at them and cleaning them from time to time.


----------



## Mosamania

Hyperion said:


> Come to think of it. I have never seen my dad firing any of his pistols either. He just cleans them every few months like it's a duty and then puts them back!



Those are collectors for you, he also has a really wired gun that fire bullets about the size of a peanut filled with Neurotoxins. I have been dying since I was young to know its name, the manufacturer and details all have been scrapped from it. Does any of you Gun gurus have an idea about this type of gun?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, any chance your dad used to be an assassin? 

On topic: Nope, never even heard of such a thing. I mean I have come across exotic stuff, however, nothing close to what you are saying.



Mosamania said:


> Those are collectors for you, he also has a really wired gun that fire bullets about the size of a peanut filled with Neurotoxins. I have been dying since I was young to know its name, the manufacturer and details all have been scrapped from it. Does any of you Gun gurus have an idea about this type of gun?


----------



## Mosamania

Hyperion said:


> Dude, any chance your dad used to be an assassin?
> 
> On topic: Nope, never even heard of such a thing. I mean I have come across exotic stuff, however, nothing close to what you are saying.



According to him, you fire the bullet and then it splinters inside the body of the person you shot and releases its toxin, Out of about the 80 firearms he have in his collection it is the one weapon he didn't allow me to even touch or come close to. 

Again any of you gun gurus have an idea of what exactly this gun is?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## al-Hasani

Haha, you dad seems like a special character, Mesomania and that weapon sounds rather special indeed.

Are you dad in this video by any chance?

&#x202b;

I miss such weddings. Not been home for a while, sadly.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Jarha said:


> *1. Colt 1911 .45 ACP*
> The first successful military semi-auto handgun, it served the as the standard U.S. sidearm through four major wars and countless police actions. As popular today as ever, it is still carried by some law enforcement personnel and countless civilians. The most customized handgun ever, it's a mainstay for competition shooters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2. Browning Hi Power*
> The P-35 High Power was John Browning's last handgun design. *Some experts consider it his best*. Still in production, and in use with LE and Military agencies in many countries, it was the first staggered magazine high capacity handgun  a design breakthrough that spawned many other successful designs.Indian security agencies uses licensed copy of this pistol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *3. Walther P-38*
> Adopted by the German military, the Walther P-38 was an acceptable performer. It's most sterling feature,however, is that it was the first successful DA/SA operating action. It was a pioneering design breakthrough that became a feature of many other successful handguns, including our current military issue M-9.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4. Makarov*
> Introduced during 1951 in Soviet Union and remain service till 1991.Blowback mechanism,DA/SA,fixed barrel and less moving parts make it to live up to Soviet Standard:reliable,accurate and cheap firearm.However caliber is slightly different than 9x19mm NATO round to 9.22x18mm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *5. CZ 75*
> 
> Introduced in 1975, the CZ 75 was the most innovative handgun design of the previous 40 years. The first successful pistol offering user option of cocked & locked SA, or DA/SA carry, it is in widespread use throughout the world, and a favorite of many current competitive shooters.This gun is heavily influenced by Browning Hi Power but with Double Action/Single Action mechanism.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *6.Glock G17*
> 
> The polymer-framed Glock 17 was controversial upon introduction. But history validates it. As the first successful polymer-framed handgun, it spawned a sea change within the industry, and today every major handgun maker has a polymer-frame model. And, they are wildly popular. Thank you, Gaston Glock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *7. Walther PP, PP/K, PP/Ks *
> 
> Few handguns point as naturally as the classic Walther PP series pistols. Through their innovative lockwork, which allowed a double-action pull for the first shot and single-action pulls for subsequent shots along with a manual safety that also acted as a decocker, Walther engineers proved that a semi-automatic design could be just as safe to carry, and as fast to action, as a revolver. A fixed barrel and remarkably useful sights allowed for superb accuracy for a pocket piece.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *8.Beretta 92*
> 
> The Beretta 92 is of Italian origin and was an extremely popular gun in the military and law enforcement communities. It also fires the popular 9x19mm Parabellum cartridge. The pistol has been in production since 1975 and continues its service in the Italian, French and US military.


Lol i own like 5 pistols on this list........... u also forgot the famous TT!!


----------



## Mosamania

al-Hasani said:


> Haha, you dad seems like a special character, Mesomania and that weapon sounds rather special indeed.
> 
> Are you dad in this video by any chance?
> 
> &#8235;
> 
> I miss such weddings. Not been home for a while, sadly.



No we western KSA don't have bullet firing in our weddings. Are you a southern?


----------



## al-Hasani

No, I am from Hejaz. Makkah to be precise. I have seen a few of such similar weddings although obviously not inside the main towns but on the countryside. Several videos on Youtube and elsewhere of that even. But yes, I have taken part in weddings in both Hejaz and Najd were we had plenty of bullet firing!

No, I am not from the south but my mom is Yemeni if that counts


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

al-Hasani said:


> No, I am from Hejaz. Makkah to be precise. I have seen a few of such similar weddings although obviously not inside the main towns but on the countryside. Several videos on Youtube and elsewhere of that even. But yes, I have taken part in weddings in both Hejaz and Najd were we had plenty of bullet firing!
> 
> No, I am not from the south but my mom is Yemeni if that counts



In the first week of my presence in Maan, a southern city where I completed my university study, there was a wedding by my dorm, I woke up in horror over fire explosions, I swear to God, that the ground was shaking, and when I went to check what was going on, I found them firing Doshkas, AK-74 and M-16...


----------



## al-Hasani

That is some heavy stuff there BlackEagle! I am not surprised the slightest! And quite frankly it can be dangerous for the spectators hence why only simple-minded people make bullet firing in very populated areas. But Southern Saudi Arabia is really beautiful. Worth a visit. Very friendly and peaceful people.


----------



## bdslph

simply love this handgun


----------



## danger007

I LOVE SNIPERS


----------



## C130

RescueRanger said:


> What model? D.E is not worth it, but if you let me know what model of Beretta you aew after, mabye i can help.





Rocky rock said:


> how can u say D.E worth it it'x the owesome Pistol i have ever seen...by look n perfomance...





Lone said:


> ....Desert Eagle? Anyway good job mate..




Deagle isn't a top 10 military pistols, but for a fun gun it's defiantly at the top.







it'll set you back $1800 dollars and box of 20 .50AE is $30 so to shoot 100 rounds that's $150 bucks

it ain't for cheapos.


----------



## RescueRanger

C130 said:


> Deagle isn't a top 10 military pistols, but for a fun gun it's defiantly at the top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it'll set you back $1800 dollars and box of 20 .50AE is $30 so to shoot 100 rounds that's $150 bucks
> 
> it ain't for cheapos.



Good luck trying to get a decent grouping in defensive shooting with a D.E, it handles like a 70's saloon, all muscle and no control.

I'd pick a .45 over DE stopping power anyway.


----------



## Koovie

Tuchha said:


> Dude ..Why you left the legendary Luger Pistol, I think this list is incomplete without this one. It remained standard side arm service pistol of many European army, specially German army for around 50 years.




No it didnt, you are referring to the Walther P38


----------



## MilSpec

RescueRanger said:


> Good luck trying to get a decent grouping in defensive shooting with a D.E, it handles like a 70's saloon, all muscle and no control.
> 
> I'd pick a .45 over DE stopping power anyway.


I don't like the op's list, and my list has now revised. 

Top Ten on my wishlist would be
1> SIG Sauer P226 Tactical
2>HK USP9
3>H&K P30L V1 Lite
4>CZ 75B Steel Frame - EAA Tanfoglio Witness Elite version
5>Berreta M9-92fs
6>GLOCK G34 Gen 4
7>S&W M&P Series
8>Springfield XD
9>CZ52 - 7.62x25
10>FNH FNS-9 Long Slide

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SecularNationalist

Yaduveer said:


> *7. Walther PP, PP/K, PP/Ks *
> 
> Few handguns point as naturally as the classic Walther PP series pistols. Through their innovative lockwork, which allowed a double-action pull for the first shot and single-action pulls for subsequent shots along with a manual safety that also acted as a decocker, Walther engineers proved that a semi-automatic design could be just as safe to carry, and as fast to action, as a revolver. A fixed barrel and remarkably useful sights allowed for superb accuracy for a pocket piece.





Yaduveer said:


> *4. Makarov*
> Introduced during 1951 in Soviet Union and remain service till 1991.Blowback mechanism,DA/SA,fixed barrel and less moving parts make it to live up to Soviet Standard:reliable,accurate and cheap firearm.However caliber is slightly different than 9x19mm NATO round to 9.22x18mm.


Now after looking at the designs at the these two pistols it,s obvious the soviets copied the germans .The former was introduced in 1935 and latter was made in 1951.


----------



## denel

imo CZ75.... absolutely gem... have it (CZ-75B) for past 25yrs.. never failed me once; at par with it is Vektor SP which is a derivative of Beretta 92. Vektor was our standard issue sidearm in both police and SANDF. I also absolutely love CZ83 for compactness.

Vektor SP1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

